# Not An Entrance



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LEICESTER - Investigators are on scene after the driver of a sport utility vehicle rammed the front of the police station early Sunday.
Worcester District Attorney Joseph D. Early Jr. confirmed that a shooting took place, involving police. He did not say if anyone was killed, adding that more information would be released later Sunday.
Route 9 in the area of the station is detoured.
The front of the police station is heavily damaged. A silver Toyota FJ Cruiser remained at the front entrance throughout the morning as state and Leicester police surveyed the scene.


Report: Driver shot after vehicle slams into Leicester police station (telegram.com)

Geez, you need signs everywhere now ...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A+ on the thread title.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

This is exactly why all sworn personnel inside a police station, no matter how big or how small, should always wear their Sam Browne. Anything's possible anywhere. My department has had a number of OIS incidents either in front of the station or inside the lobby. It's also our policy for the officer(s) working the desk to not only wear their Sam Browne but also their ballistic vest.

We can't always control where it's gonna happen but we can certainly control if we're ready to face it if it does.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Station is unmanned like several stations west of 495. Thank goodness the dispatcher was alert and professional. I hate to think what might have happened if the guy got all the way in and had time to set up ambush for officers responding........


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Can’t wait to see the interview with the local residents who say, “I can’t believe it happened here. We don’t even lock our doors” .......🙄


----------

